# 2017 Petzl e+LITE--a Review, sort of



## lampeDépêche (May 1, 2017)

Notes on Petzl e+LITE, 2017 version


Hi Team! This won’t be a full review, because I cannot take measurements or show photos. So I will just offer you some impressions and some reactions.




Executive summary: A good refresh of an excellent niche player. Some improvements, one or two steps backwards, but in general it’s a solid performer. If you liked the old versions, you will probably like the new version even better.




I have in front of me three eras of e+Lites: the oldest, the middle, and the newest.


Oldest: 3 5mm white LEDs putting out max 13 Lumens; one clear-lensed, focusing red LED.
Fabric headstrap with whistle cincher.
Forehead brace has wire bracket for clipping to shirt-pocket.


Middle: 3 5mm white LEDs putting out max 26 Lumens; one milky-lensed, wide-angle red LED
Zipka-style internal retractible cord to wrap around head, in forehead brace.
No wire bracket on forehead brace.


New: 1 white LED putting out max 50 Lumens, one clear-lensed wide-angle red LED
Fabric headstrap with whistle cincher.
No wire bracket on forehead brace.


All three use the same body, same batteries, same switch arrangement, and same UI. Here I have to say that all of these are excellent. The body is amazingly small. It’s the size of a walnut, or if you are my height (190cm) it’s the size of the last joint on your thumb. The fabric strap adds more volume, on the old and new styles, and the forehead brace adds more volume on the Middle model (it is thicker to accommodate the spring-reel for the retractable cord). But the whole kit is still ridiculously small. It is shipped with a plastic carrying-case, but I don’t find much value in it. Use a ziplock baggy if you are worried about water. The 2032 coin-cells are the size of a quarter, or a 20-cent Euro coin. Toss a few more pairs of cells in and you’ll get hundreds more hours of light.


The switch and UI are dead simple, and I have always admired the way that the light has an Easy-Off position where the lever is accessible for quick switching, and a Stowed-Off position where the lever is pressed against the body. (I just made up those labels.) Excellent design. When it’s in the Easy-Off position, you can turn it off and on with mittens on your hands. When it is in the Stowed-Off position, you can throw it into a pocket or backpack and never worry about it turning itself on.


One feature that I have often used is still available in the new light: you can run it on a single 2032, instead of the double-2032 that is specified. You get less output, and longer run-times because you are only using one battery at a time. (Probably not double, but a lot more). It’s easy to do—just flip the top 2032 upside-down in the compartment. Because of where the contacts are in the battery-compartment, the current will not go through the upper cell, just through the sheet-metal of its positive contact. The negative-contact of the upper cell is not involved, so that cell is not in the circuit. This also means that you can keep both cells in the case, for times when you want to have the higher outputs.


So about the new version:


On balance, I like the head-strap. For longer use, it is much more comfortable than the retractable cord. Not as compact, and not as techy-nifty, it’s true. But when I’m using it, I strongly prefer the strap. But here’s my suspicion anyhow: Now that Petzl has upgraded the LED, my bet is that they will sell the head-strap version first, and then when sales cool off a bit they will introduce the retractable-cord version later. This is just a guess, of course, and I have no inside knowledge.


On balance, I miss the wire bracket from the earliest version. It took up no room, added minimal weight, and gave lots of good options for mounting the light on a pocket, on a ball-cap brim, and so on. I don’t see any advantage to leaving it off. I understand why they could not incorporate it with the retractable reel, but with the move back to the headstrap for the new version, there is no good reason not to have it.

On balance, I think the new LEDs are an improvement. The quality of light from the white LED is *far* superior. Good tint, and very even spread over a wide area—maybe a 100-degree beam. It does not have the throw of the old 5mm LEDs, but it also does not have the ugly artefacts or the horrible blue-ish color.


Some of you are going to miss the the throw of the old 5mms. (It was not a lot throwier—probably not even 500 lux—but it was somewhat throwier than the new bare LED). Here’s the thing to remember about this light: it’s your back-up light, your reserve, your spare. You are using this because your main headlight failed, or ran out of batteries, or you left it somewhere else. You need to cancel your ambitious plans, and take the conservative route home. Don’t treat this light like your front-line light, and you will not be disappointed—and you also will not need throw.


Are you caving, and your main light died? You want wide, even illumination while you get the heck out of the cave. This will give it to you—good thing you dropped it in your pocket.


Did you have a flat tire on your car? You want wide, even illumination while you change it. Good thing you dropped one in your glove-compartment.


Are you an office-drone and the power went out? You want wide, even illumination while you walk down the exit stairs. Good thing you carry one of these in your work-bag.


Are you running a down-hill mountain-bike race and your Lupine Betty died on your handlebars? Then you need hundreds of lumens, and thousands of lux of throw, to continue the race. The Petzl won’t replace a Lupine Betty! Don’t use this light to ride downhill! Walk your bike home and stay alive for the next race.


Are you skiing at night and have to break trail? Don’t use this light to ski at night! Take your skis off, walk to safety, and ski again tomorrow. This light will get you home at a walking pace.


If you remember that the Petzl is your back-up light, not a front-line light, then you will not be disappointed by the (relative) lack of throw. 


The main thing about this light is that it is so incredibly tiny, even with the fabric strap, and so light, even with a few spare 2032 cells, that there is no reason *not* to drop it in your pack, or your work bag, or your car’s glove-box. 


If you know that you will need a headlight, use a different one—a Zebralight, an Armytek, a full-size Petzl, or what have you. But when you didn’t plan to need a headlight, or your headlight fails, you will be very happy to have this one tucked away.

(Needless to say, I don't work for Petzl or their distributors, and I bought all of these lights with my own money.)


----------



## Genzod (May 1, 2017)

I read elsewhere on this site a post from 2006 said the first e+lite was 16 lumens with a 19m throw, but ramped down quickly. In 30 minutes, it was down to 12m and after 10hrs, 5m. You want at least 15m of throw just to have reasonably adequate light for backpacking speeds of 1-3mph. You can see that's lost within in the first half hour. After that, you can still hike with it, but not with much confidence inspiring brightness.

The newest verion is 50 lumens but only has a 10m throw (a _deceitful_ 50 lumens). Must be a really wide flood to have such reduced 0.25 lux range. I considered it as a running light because the lumens were high, but it's just too floody to be of any use for fast movement (unless of course you grow carrots in your backyard).

Back when I first looked at this light almost a decade ago, I concluded it was a good camp work light, for reading in the tent or as a back up emergency light. I chuckled to myself when I saw these ultralight backpackers online wooing over the insanely low gram count. Anyone who spends a good portion of their life trying to figure out how to shave the last reasonable gram off their already easy carry weight of 5-8 lbs is simply looking for creative ways to kill himself as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## lampeDépêche (May 1, 2017)

I agree with all of that, Genzod. If you only want a camp-light or a tent-light, then it's fine. Or as a near-weightless emergency back-up.

But if you are serious about walking in the dark, (much less running, skiing, or biking) then please get a real headlamp! The ZL AA's are incredibly light anyhow, and you can lighten them further by running lithium primary AAs.

Yes, the new light seems to be unregulated, as the old ones were. Very bright with fresh coin cells, less bright as they go on. 

Right, the beam on the new one is getting towards mule in its distribution--very even light, with no visible hotspot. I actually like that for a lot of indoor, close-up purposes. But it's no good for throw.


----------



## iamlucky13 (May 2, 2017)

I wonder how they manage to get 50 lumens out of a pair of CR2032 cells. The current output of those cells is tiny.

On the plus side, their energy content is quite high for their size - roughly 3/4 of the total juice of a AAA. They can keep a low power light running for quite a while.

Anyways, sounds like it offers a surprising amount of performance for such a tiny light.


----------



## Genzod (May 2, 2017)

iamlucky13 said:


> I wonder how they manage to get 50 lumens out of a pair of CR2032 cells. The current output of those cells is tiny.
> 
> On the plus side, their energy content is quite high for their size - roughly 3/4 of the total juice of a AAA. They can keep a low power light running for quite a while.
> 
> Anyways, sounds like it offers a surprising amount of performance for such a tiny light.



It's a fantastic headlamp in the context of its designed intention. If you are like most backpackers, you'll use daylight for hiking, sleep during the night and only use it in camp or for an emergency. Still, anything is better than no light at all. It can get really dark out there.

I've used the 9 lumen setting (15m range at that level) on my old 45 lumen Quad to hike with at night and the 20 lumen medium setting to lightly jog with a fastpack, both on mountain trail, but it had some throw, too. After regulation ceased, the amount of light and throw began to drop off quickly--the extra attention I had to apply (all night and into the morning) to seeing obstacles took all the pleasure out of the hike. It was a real struggle. 

The e+lite is also a great example in why you can't go by lumens alone in determining what kind of headlamp will work for hiking and trail running. Beam geometry is just as important. You need throw with a _practical_ level of illumination to see 2-4 seconds ahead of your rate of travel for obstacle reaction time, which is up to 6 meters at a decent pace, but that is 6 meters with _15 meter light._ Given the root and rock nature of wilderness backpacking trails, extended hiking at night with this gem is prohibitive.

But I'm only saying that for the benefit of those, who unlike you, Lucky13, do not know what they are getting themselves into, they who are too distracted by the opportunity to shave a few more grams from their pack (grams they will never actually feel), so as to save them a lot of grief. 

My advice to any ultralight backpacker looking to make a minor score on their 8 lb configuration is to go to the gym. I've been reading forums on backpacking for over 12 years now, and never once have _I_ read one person focusing on the 10-50 lbs of fat they've packed on over the years. (Not saying someone hasn't). It's almost always a focus on saving a few grams off an already trimmed 8 lb ultralight pack. A good 30 gram lamp with a 30 gram headband and a 17 gram battery is essential--going beyond that for the vanity's sake of a few grams is perilous. 10-50 lbs of fat on the other hand is not essential. Even when you are lean and ready for a comfortable hike on the trail, you'll still have about 10% body fat in reserve. That's about 30 days of calories. Don't anyone go justifying the 50 lbs saying "but I'll need it if I get lost!" If you are still lost after 30 days, the 3 minute, 3 day, 3 week survival rule, you will probably already be dead by then. And why would you get lost? Couldn't see the trail blazes with that gram saving, under-powered light, now could you?


----------



## bigfoot (May 3, 2017)

Nice write-up and spot on review! :thumbsup:

I tried out one of the new e+LITE models recently -- you are right, the 50 lumens from the bare LED doesn't have much "punch". Returned it and bought the new Tikkina and Tacktikka models instead. One less specialized battery type to carry.


----------



## lampeDépêche (May 3, 2017)

Good call, bigfoot. If you want a Tacktikka, then the e+LITE is no substitute. In fact, the e+LITE is no substitute for *any* full-size headlamp. It's not meant to be.

I really want to stress that this is a *niche* item. It is designed for a very special purpose, or maybe three: being there when you did not know you would need a headlamp; being an emergency back-up to your real headlamp; or (possibly) being an in-camp, in-tent convenience light when you don't want to use your headlamp.

Do you know that you are going to need a headlamp out there? Then buy a real one! Buy this one for a back-up, or to have with you when you think you will *not* need a headlamp (the same way that you carry matches or a lighter even when you think you will *not* need to build a fire).


----------



## Genzod (May 3, 2017)

lampeDépêche said:


> Good call, bigfoot. If you want a Tacktikka, then the e+LITE is no substitute. In fact, the e+LITE is no substitute for *any* full-size headlamp. It's not meant to be.
> 
> I really want to stress that this is a *niche* item. It is designed for a very special purpose, or maybe three: being there when you did not know you would need a headlamp; being an emergency back-up to your real headlamp; or (possibly) being an in-camp, in-tent convenience light when you don't want to use your headlamp.



The _M107 Barrett_ _.50 caliber rifle _is a gun. The Remington _Derringer_ is a gun. But the M107 is not a Derringer, and the Derringer is not an M107.

Mmmm, yes...we eat now. Look for ultra-right flashlight later.


----------



## lampeDépêche (May 3, 2017)

Genzod said:


> The _M107 Barrett_ _.50 caliber rifle _is a gun. The Remington _Derringer_ is a gun. But the M107 is not a Derringer, and the Derringer is not an M107.



Yup. The Baby Barrett has a bit more throw than your Derringer does. If you're pretty sure you'll need to bring down a large mammal at 1000 meters, then don't rely on the Derringer and get all disappointed. 
On the other hand, one of them is a lot easier to keep with you for EDC. (As well as easier on the shoulder and the eardrums! I've never shot a light .50, but I understand it is godawful loud, even with hearing protection.)


----------



## brighthead (May 7, 2017)

If you want even floody light output, you can get it in $3 ebay cheapie "cob" headlamps, so I think the "office drone" and "car glovebox" scenarios described in this review are better served with these inexpensive headlamps, for far less cost (and guilt) if something scratches or breaks. Size isn't a major factor here, really. I just can't get behind a product that uses coin cells, unless it can take rechargeable coin cells, and even then I think there are too many limiations when going this small. For some it will be perfect, but yes, a niche for sure.


----------



## lampeDépêche (May 8, 2017)

brighthead said:


> If you want even floody light output, you can get it in $3 ebay cheapie "cob" headlamps, ....




Thanks, brighthead! I had not seen those before. And, yeah, even on Amazon they are $4.95 or so, i.e. very cheap.

So why get the Petzl? 

I'm not saying anyone has to. But if you have played around with cheap lights on the web, one thing you know is that the quality-control can be *very* bad. Buy cheap, and most times, you will get cheap. Lights that don't work out of the box, or fail under routine usage. (Or maybe you'll get lucky! But do you want to rely on it? Do you *feel* lucky?)

So I think the Petzl is more reliable. And also more compact.

But I agree with you that those cheapie lights are giving it serious competition, and for some uses they would be a better way to spend your money.


----------



## Genzod (May 8, 2017)

lampeDépêche said:


> Thanks, brighthead! I had not seen those before. And, yeah, even on Amazon they are $4.95 or so, i.e. very cheap.
> 
> So why get the Petzl?
> 
> ...



:bow::bow::bow:





Good old spaghetti western Clint, but then all them 'millennials' didn't know who this old grey haired 'geezer' was when they saw him in the news last summer complaining about campaign rhetoric and how people make such a big 'hoodoo' over nothing. So *tap tap tap* pay attention class, this is _Clint Eastwood_, famous actor, producer and director, even in recent years. Okay, class dismissed. You can go back to your smartphone texting and Gameboys. Just letting you know there's a whole 'nother world existing beyond your LED screens!


----------



## brighthead (May 25, 2017)

lampeDépêche said:


> But I agree with you that those cheapie lights are giving it serious competition, and for some uses they would be a better way to spend your money.



Yes, quality can vary like you say (and 'waterproof' can often mean not waterproof and often you can get no regulation...) but for the once-in-a-blue-moon 'stashed away spare' scenarios, they are typically fine. So it's these kinds of scenarios where a cheapie really is good for most people, I would say. Especially compared to one that uses coin-type cells. I don't think space is a big issue for most people, but if it is, this Petzl is always an option.

Genzod, sort of off topic:
You mentioned Clint. When I reach Clint's age (let alone now) I hope to never become a political tool. He should know better, but like many in Hollywood, his job is to steer the flock of ignorants a certain way. Any 'artist' who endorses a political parasite of any side is worth zero to me. And that is a heck of a lot of them.


----------



## Genzod (May 25, 2017)

brighthead said:


> Yes, quality can vary like you say (and 'waterproof' can often mean not waterproof and often you can get no regulation...) but for the once-in-a-blue-moon 'stashed away spare' scenarios, they are typically fine. So it's these kinds of scenarios where a cheapie really is good for most people, I would say. Especially compared to one that uses coin-type cells. I don't think space is a big issue for most people, but if it is, this Petzl is always an option.
> 
> Genzod, sort of off topic:
> You mentioned Clint. When I reach Clint's age (let alone now) I hope to never become a political tool. He should know better, but like many in Hollywood, his job is to steer the flock of ignorants a certain way. Any 'artist' who endorses a political parasite of any side is worth zero to me. And that is a heck of a lot of them.



I could care less what he said now, as far as what he said in his early 80's movies. Just that no one less than 30 in the present seemed to know who this big guy was, so he needed some referencing. So to be back on topic without further a do, you need to know the man to make sense of the meme: buy a cheapy head lamp? *Do you feel lucky punk? Well, doya?*


----------

